# Toronto Harbour and Islands Cigar Boat Cruise August 12th



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

The B&M I go to has a Summer Cruise they do every year. Last year I coordinated a group of almost 30 people and we had a blast (despite poor weather). This year the cruise will be on Tuesday, August 12th.

The cost is $99 and includes a sunset cruise in the harbour, 3 "premium" cigars, dinner and 2 drink tickets. Space will be extremely limited this year and I don't think I'll be able to get as many tickets as I have in past years.

Tickets go on sale this Thursday and I know I already have at least a dozen people who are interested in going. If this is something that would interest you please let me know.

The event is being held on the Mariposa Belle and will be departing from Queen's Quay. If you have any questions, please drop me a PM and I'll try to help as best I can. I can try to organize a group, but I have already been warned by the owner of the B&M that she can't sell me as many tickets this year as she did last year. If need be I can try to set up multiple buyers to get around this...


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

A few new members in the Greater Toronto Area have joined in the past few weeks and so I thought I'd bump the thread.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Working then


----------

